# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  !!GPG Dragon V3.03 Update Ready !!!

## mohamed73

*!!GPG Dragon V3.03 Ready for our users{30-07-2012}!!  What's new 
  Code: Ver 3.03 News stability Software    1:Add MTK 6253 More Support    2:Fix Flash Fail Bug in MTK CPU Mobile.    3:Fix MTK 6250/6252 Boot Fail Bug.    4:New Flash Support SF_GD25LQ128.  (Beta test report here of this version الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])  Download from support
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Easy Download link for easy user(4shared)
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Quote:
     For GPG INDUSTRIES latest news click الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
For online buy new thing for example spare parts,Boxes,ETC click الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Br
RIZWAN JAT !!WE WILL NOT REST!!*

----------

